# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Horological Smartwatch, smartwatch, Frederique Constant, Geneva, Switzerland

## Airicist

frederiqueconstant.com

youtube.com/frederiqueconstant

facebook.com/Watches.Frederique.Constant

twitter.com/FrederiqueConst

linkedin.com/company/frederique-constant

Frederique Constant on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Frederique Constant Linked to Motion - Horological Smartwatch 

Published on Mar 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Hands on with the luxury, hand made Frederique Constant smartwatch 

Published on Mar 19, 2015




> The Frederique Constant smart watch combines hand-made Swiss style with modern activity tracking smart skills. Hit play to check out our hands on video.

----------

